# Not Ohio,but have you guys seen this



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Possible new record
http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/possible-record-largest-hunter-taken-non-typical-whitetail-harvested-in-indiana/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor+Hub+News&utm_content=February+15%2C+2013+Outdoor+Hub+Exclusive


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome IN Buck! B&C has the official score sheet on their fb page! Amazing!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hard to tell without seeing them side by side, but that Iowa buck looks like it has incredible mass! Wonder what size those floor tiles are that the Indiana rack is laying on. 

that's the thing about scoring these "weird" racks. Different scorers have different opinions of how to go about it. I read some history on the "Hole in the Horn" buck from Ohio. As it was originally scored by a local B&C scorer, it would blow away the Missouri buck that currently holds the #1 position. But when it was sent to the B&C national scorers they decided to do it a different way. 

Guess it doesn't really matter either way. Still an awesome buck!


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's the score sheet
http://www.outdoorhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/bc-official-scoresheet1.png


----------

